# First Appointment today



## jjvilla (May 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
We have had our first appointment today and I am really not sure what to have made of it.  DP has above average sperm count so the issue is with me.  My day 21 tests show that I am not releasing an egg (well on the month that they did it) and I am overweight.  Doctor said today that I have to lose weight and go back in 6 months to see how I am getting on and over that 6 months need to have some day 21 tests.

The doctor said that they will refer me to a specialist in losing weight xx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi JJvilla


Good news about your DH! Hope you get some answers to the Day 21 tests. Stay positive!


----------



## abdncarol (Jun 1, 2007)

Hiya jjvilla, as Tissy said that's good news re your husband.  I know 6 months will seem like a long way away but at least you're on the right road now.  I had "unexplained infertility" which was a pain as I wanted to know the reason I wasn't conceiving so at least if they know there is something they can help you.  I know some of the girls have been on Clomid to help them ovulate.
Carol xx


----------



## Lez (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
I'm Lesley  and live in Uist,and I have and am going through exactly the same issues as you are.
I have Polycystic Ovaries, am overweight and am not producing eggs, My doctor
has also advised me to shed some weight to improve my chances.
Wishing you all the best, keep posted let us know how you get on!!

Lezxxx


----------

